# Probably why there was no deer?



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Shot this guy Sunday morning at 30 yards. The sound of that 125gr muzzy putting a wallop on him was awesome! Maybe some deer will come around now? Also did a little **** eradication.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool! Good job.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

good kill nice pics thanks .I could almost smell it in that first pic lol.


----------

